# My new Project



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.. Im new here, and I just wanted to share my new project.
I have recently picked up a 1998 John Deere LX176 mower that is in pretty decent shape that I picked up for 3 bills, because it had an oil leak. It needed some work and still does.. but its a great tractor! 

So far I have had to pull the motor out and replace the bottom end gasket. While I was in there, I replaced the crankshaft seal as well. Put the motor back in, put a new plug in it, and a new air filter. It has a new fuel filter, but its a universal one and I think Im going to replace it with a John deere one thats a bit smaller.

I had it running great then ran in to another problem. The wire running to the fuel shutoff on the carb had a cut in it, which grounded out on the frame when I hit a bump and then fried the key switch (Which isn't cheap!).

After I replaced the key switch, Ive just been working on getting all the wires under the hood straightened up and cleaned so I wont run in to that again. Anyways.. heres some pictures, let me know what you think!

Pulled the motor..









The gasket was non existant in some places. I think what might of had something to do with it is when I pulled the motor, one of the bottom end bolts fell out, it wasn't even screwed in!


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I like the way you put everything back together. Good idea using wire loom for protection. That tractor is going to clean up real nice. Great job, keep posting as you go. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,KNM4590! I have to agree with Belarus Bulldog.Good job!keep us posted.


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys!
Heres a picture of the whole thing. The paint deffinatly needs some work, and I need a new hood (bottom and top), and a new seat (thinking of upgrading to a high back). Ill probably use a polishing compound and then buff the paint back to a shine. Also, I just picked up a snow thrower attatchment for it for 100 bucks. Since Ill be running it in the snow, Id like to upgrade the headlights somehow. I wonder If I could fit an HID light in there somehow? Or some kind of bright halogen? Hmm....


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I finished up the wiring to the headlights.. replaced the old crappy female connectors on the light sockets with new ones, and threw in some sylvania silverstar headlight bulbs that I had around the garage. My problem is that I can't figure out why the headlight sockets don't stay snug in the headlight housing. The housing almost looks like a 9005 setup with the 3 openings. My sockets fit in, but they don't really hold themselves in. I supose I could glue them in, but Id much rather either do it right, or upgrade to some 65w HIR's


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That is going to be one good looking JD, if you do all you say! Keep up the good work. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive had some tractors that used a thin foam type gasket between the plug and lens back-vehicles use them also- takes up the slop and helps it lock in tighter.

Only thing about those bulbs is how much heat do they throw? You could be looking at melting the sockets, lens or headlight buckets .


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Belarusbulldog, I will keep updating this as I go, although at times it may be slow. 

Dangerous, I dont Think they get any warmer than regular bulbs.. or not much anyways. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

I came home with this yesterday.

























Now to figure out what I need to attatch it...


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Changed over the oil today to Amsoil 4 stroke small engine 100% synthetic oil, and used a K&N oil filter. Also threw in a NGK iridium plug!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Doing a nice job on that JD LX176. Can't be that Amsoil, K&N and NGK upgrade. No doubt when you get the Snow Thrower on it at -10 degrees, it will crank, run like a top, and be a snow throwing fool!!!!.......:tractorsm


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

On the headlight Issue..... I think that you will find out you need a rubber washer between the socket and the frame it locks into....They use those to take some of the vibration out of the bulb filaments so they last longer...you can make them very easily. Get some of that grey soft sheet styrofoam. It is impervious to oil. I think about 3/8" will be about right for that job. Make the washer so it is the same diameter as the round outer part of the socket. Make the inside hole the same as the inner round diameter. All you have to do then is pop it over the tabs and push in on the socket and turn to lock. This will take up the slack nicely. Of course you can probably buy those at the JD store for about 3 bucks.......Keep up the nice restoring job, and keep the pictures coming as you progress.......:tractorsm


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks! I luckily have a huge JD dealer about 15 minutes from me, so Ill see If I can just pick some up there. Im just glad that I do in fact have the original bulb housings, I was thinking at first I had some that the PO just found, but it looks like a gasket is in fact all I need.

The snowblower was a bust, I ended up never being able to get the bearings out that needed to be replaced. I used an oxy torch to get them off, but the auger got all frigged up, so I just gave up on that project. I might try and find a plow and some chains for it though!! 

I did the tune up all at once (for anyone wondering, it was an NGK BPR5ES IX iridium, K&N oil filter p/n KN-128, and amsoil 4 stroke 10w30/sae-30 oil. I also filled up the tank (93 per usual) and threw in some amsoil fuel cleaner (treats up to 6 gallons, I used half a bottle for 4 gallons. I noticed right off the bat after letting it run for about 20 minutes to warm up on the new oil and circulate that it starts much faster, smoother, and its actually a little bit quieter. I also don't have to leave the choke on for nearly as long, and when I go from minimum throttle to wide open throttle, the rpms raise much faster and theres no stuttering. Sweet!! 

By the way, this machine is not only getting restored slowly, but it still gets worked every week. I mow about 6 hours a week on some pretty funky terrain / landscaping, so I also need this thing to be in top shape! It kicks the crap out of my 2011 LA105.

Heres some recent pics I took.... shes dirty right now.










"suicide knob"









As you can see, since I replaced the bottom end gasket/ rebuilt the carb, no leaks! 









New battery I put in this past winter/ tucked up the wiring









I might be interested to see what the engine looked like out of the factory to see if i'm missing any 'covers' or anything..









Just picked up some of this tonight to hit up all the grease ports. Im thinking about disassembling the grease ports and cleaning out all the old crappy grease before putting this in.


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im also trying to source a K&N air filter for it. I have a new oem filter in it now, which im sure is fine, but ive been more than impressed with the filtering from all my other K&N filters. I have a K&N cold air on my pickup, ended up dunking it down in some pretty deep mud out coyote hunting, the filter was almost completely covered in mud, but not a spec of dirt was inside the intake tube! I think that would make a great lawn mower filter. I emailed K&N about their "custom filter program" so hopefully I can obtain a one-of-a-kind air filter! That would be pretty cool on its own. Just for keepsake, I just picked up the JD operators manual, JD technical manual, and the kawasaki FC420V manual all for a good price on *sigh* ebay... good literature to have though!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Stens sells K&N air filters for lawnmowers. You might be able to find one there. www.stens.com

Good work on the tractor! Should give you years of reliable service. As for that snowblower, what exactly happened to the auger when you cut out the bearings? If you cut into the shaft, that can be repaired by building it up with weld and then grinding it smooth. I've done that many a time here on the farm to fix a damaged shaft that I couldn't afford to replace. Got any pics of it?


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

I could have done that for the snowblower, but I was really just sick of it. I ended up selling it to someone else for half of what I paid for it.. I have a plow truck so it wasn't really a priority for snow, more or less just a toy. Ill cross referenced all the kawasaki / JD / stens P/N's on K&N's website, apparently they just don't make one for the 11013-2109 filter. I sent them an email though so we will see what comes of it.


----------



## KNM4590 (Oct 2, 2011)

Not bad for dull non mulching blades and uneven tire pressure


----------

